# How do you make time go faster in school



## huntingfishing

well, im sitting in school waiting for the day to be over because this weekend is youth gun season. and next week, i got two days until going hunting all week. what can i do to not make it so draggggggy. yesterday, i counted how many time's my teacher said ok in one class period, 63 in a 45 min. class. that worked ok. but i need some suggestions. no im not gonna text anyone or anything that involves a phone.
something you can do w/o a computer?


----------



## bsites9

sleep?


----------



## jaho

The class im in right now the teacher doesnt care much of what we do so i just come on here.


----------



## hunter14

For me, I actually do my work and get into the topic we are doing, makes time go by fast!


----------



## Robinhooder3

hunter14 said:


> For me, I actually do my work and get into the topic we are doing, makes time go by fast!


nerd haha. meet me out by the dumpster  jk man


----------



## s4 shooter

bsites9 said:


> sleep?


i have tried this method before but i usually doesn't work out because i end up snoring


----------



## s4 shooter

or you could just draw random pictures of stuff


----------



## bowboy09

s4 shooter said:


> or you could just draw random pictures of stuff


Thats what i do.


----------



## PSE Kid

i count the umms my teacher said, every day. Mr. Royers total is 48 in 27 mins now, but im thinkin he will beat it next week


----------



## hunter14

PSE Kid said:


> i count the umms my teacher said, every day. Mr. Royers total is 48 in 27 mins now, but im thinkin he will beat it next week


It's kind of like my science teacher. "The reality is folks"


----------



## N7709K

it goes fast enough on its own... if its moving slow, we play cards or talk


----------



## NMYoungGun

PSE Kid said:


> i count the umms my teacher said, every day. Mr. Royers total is 48 in 27 mins now, but im thinkin he will beat it next week


yea i count how many times my geometry teach says ok. his record is 67 in 52 min.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

You could actually participate in class, do your work, listen to the lectures and stuff. That's what we're there for...


----------



## Questie

Talk.


----------



## Alexb7109

i do my work and listen, haha. it makes it go much faster.


----------



## Fbe03

Get a easy teacher and get them to let u bring your huntig videos to watch on tv/ thats wat i do


----------



## Ignition kid

I do my work and then I'm done, and after I do Bible I go on the internet to check e-mails and messages here on Archery Talk, it's great to be a homeschooler.


----------



## Questie

You know what, I take that back. A time machine is good too.


----------



## lilboi50

stare at teacher and daydream works every time   :troll:


----------



## texasbow15

Just pay attention to the teacher and class will fly bye. But if your watching the time and doing nothing it will drag on forever


----------



## super*

I'm Not Ted said:


> You could actually participate in class, do your work, listen to the lectures and stuff. That's what we're there for...


im assuming your a teacher but there are those teachers that dont teach like my economics teacher who just randomly starts talking and no one ever knows what hes talking about.


----------

